
Source code level analysis and exploitation of recent Firefox/Tor zero-day - dsr12
https://community.rapid7.com/community/metasploit/blog/2016/12/29/a-friendly-fireside-foray-into-a-firefox-fracas
======
eb0la
Interesting... and complex:

Trigger a race condition to enter into an infinite loop. Use a service worker
to make javascript running into the background... ... to find a way to get
code into the host.

Honestly, I already thought web browsers were _incredibly_ complex beasts...
but looking at the exploit, they are far more complex that I tought :-)

